# Live report from Ocean Reef in Key Largo



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Fishing on the Donnie D with Capt. Jon Pinney. Caught a couple dozen ballyhoo this morning and 1 dolphin. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck and go get 'em!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Still no more bites. 80 degrease and 1-2 ft.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Had a couple mistery bites. No sailfish yet.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Backfin and bonita. Winds Picking up a little.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Scattered grass sucks! Still no sailfish.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Beer is cold


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Just pulled the hooks on a double hook up


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That scattered grass was a huge issue for us last year as well. 

Thanks for the updates, almost like I'm there with ya


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Good news is the kids saw both sailfish greyhounding in opposite directions before they pulled off


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Another blackfin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I imagine its getting pretty dark, ya'll still at it?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I imagine its getting pretty dark, ya'll still at it?


That cold beer will make you fish later....Thanks for the updates, that was very cool Capt!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

0 for 2 on sailfish today. Back at in the morning. At least it's not freezing down here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats pretty harsh Myles, its freezing up here!

Look forward to the play by play tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> 0 for 2 on sailfish today. Back at in the morning. At least it's not freezing down here.



90 degrees in January is still a good thing. Hope the bite turns on for you tomorrow.


----------

